# anybody have success with Cashout's restart



## jomamma007 (Nov 16, 2013)

Hey guys, so being on trt right now at 22, I just feel like I gave in too soon without exploring more options. I don't have a pituitary tumor, and don't seem to have and thyroid problems(although a more thorough thyroid panel needs to be done).

*9/17/13 *
on 80mgs per week cyp divieded into two doses, 250ius hcg 2-3 week
Total t 816
Free T 19(9-26)
Estradiol Sensitive 19(3-70)
SHBG 33
DHT 56 (30-85)
DHEA 155 (31-700) Began supplementing after this with 50mgs dhea and preg daily
cortisol 13.1

seperate lab after upping dosage to 100mgs per week
*10/28/13*
TSH 2.69 (.45-5)
t4 6.5 (4.5-12)
t3 uptake 31 24-39%
FTI 2.0 1.2-4.9
IGF 228 83-344
Cholesterol, Total 119 100-189 mg/dL SO
Triglycerides 40 0-114 mg/dL SO
HDL Cholesterol 50 >39 mg/dL SO
VLDL Cholesterol Cal 8 5-40 mg/dL SO
LDL Cholesterol Calc 61 0-119 mg/dL

I did try scallys protocol initially, although I'm not sure if I took letro or not. I want to say I did but not quite sure. I came off a loooong cycle.
*
1 week after pct *
total t 887

*3 weeks after pct*
total t 865
lh 15.4 H 1.7-8.6
FSH 9.7 1.5-12.4
Estradiol 42.3 7.6-42.6

*5 weeks after pct*
Total t 1017
LH 11.6 H 1.7-8.6
FSH 9.6 1.5-12.4
Estradiol 42.1 7.6-42.6

*~9 weeks after pct* ( Would have been happy if these results stuck)
Total T 571
LH 5.1 1.7-8.6
FSH 3.9 1.5-12.4
Estradiol 24.1 7.6-42.6

*16 weeks after pct*
Total T 394
LH 2.2 1.7-8.6
FSH 3.3 1.5-12.4
Estradiol 18.1 7.6-42.6

I was told that the hcg causeed too much bio-inactive LH, ie my elevated levels. Also my SHBG was usually in the 20's naturally, and after this restart it was, and stayed throughout around 65-75 which is ridiculous. I'm told that might have also been caused by hcg. It's down now to mid 20's on trt.

Began TRT as I didn't seem to recover and wasn't happy with a test level in the 300's at 22 years old. Now maybe if I would have given my body a few more months too recover my levels would have come up but I'm not sure. Clomid and nolva always make me feel like crap, but maybe it''s because of the estrogen as it seemed to be on the high side the first few tests. Running an ai this time could help. Of course the same thing could happen again and I could just not recover. My doctor wants to run clomid for 6 months straight, but I'm not too sold on that, although he might be right as it might take that long to recover.

I guess I just want to know if I should even bother with it. I'm not expecting to have 900 T levels as I don't think I ever had those levels, started puberty late, barely any facial hair( even though both sides of family have facial hair), my dad told me he was a late bloomer as well so I just think it's genetic, baby face, hard to put on muscle. But If I could get to a ~600 I would be happy. Even on hcg now I literally have a few drops of semen when I cum. Sometimes it doesn't even shoot out, maybe one shot but this is what's worrying me now. I'm more then likely infertile rn and I don't want to be as I want kids one day. I want to hop off and do another restart and just either run clomid longer, or give my body a full 6 months after restart to recover and see where I'm at. I guess I'm just freaked out that I'll waste 6-8 months and just end up with low levels again only to get back on hrt. I'm already an emotional guy and 

I don't want to say my low test levels are purely from previous aas usage, but I mean I don't have a tumor, so unless it's a thyroid thing I couldn't see what the problem would be.  Now from previous blood work my t4 is usually on the bottom of the scales, .1 above it, free t4 is usually good but I've never tested free t3 or anything else really that wasn't posted. TSH has gone from around 1 pre-trt to 2.7 a few weeks ago...

I went on because of low libido, sub-par erections, and mostly fatigue. TRT hasn't helped any of these facets so I don't really see a point... Maybe my issue is caused by something else, because my current levels look great...

Here's a little blood work back from 2011 which might be some help.

*9/18/09*
TSH 2.440
*t4 4.9 4.5-12*
t3 uptake 38 24-38
FTI 1.9 1.2-4.9

*7/5/11*
TSH 1.020 .45-5
*T4 4.4 LOW 4.5-12
T3 Uptake 49 High 24-39*
FTI 2.2 1.2-4.9

*8/17/11*
*Cortisol 7.9 8:00am 8-19 Labs taken at 10 seems low*
testosterone 467 350-1030
*DHEA-S 125 100-460
IGF 344 Range 281-510
Prolactin 7.9 3-18
TSH 1.2
LH 3.4
FSH 5.0
t4 4.3 LOW 4.5-12
Thyroxine Binding Globulin 8 LOW 13-39

Right before starting TRT
3/1/13
Total T 381
Estradiol 24.8 7.6-42.6
DHEA-s 203.9 L 211-492
SHBG 60 H 16.5-55.9
TSH 1.53 .45-5
T4 Free 1.63 .82-1.77
Prolactin 12.2 4-15.2

Seems like my thyroid jumps all over the place. Perhaps extensive testing could help. Gah if you made it this far I thank you and any advice is appreciated.
Now libido, erections, and fatigue could all be a mental depression thing I suppose. My plan is to get these full labs next week, and if nothings wrong I guess it's just in my head.

Total Testosterone 
Free Testosterone
SHBG
DHT (gel users especially pay attention to this)
Estradiol (specify “sensitive” assay for males)
Prolactin
Cortisol
TSH
Free t4
Free t3
Rt3
Thyroid Antibodies
CBC
Comprehensive Metabolic Panel
Lipid Panel
PSA (age dependent)
IGF-1, 
Vitamin D
b-12
DHEA-s
Aldosterone
ACTH
Iron/TIBC
Ferritin*


----------



## TheLupinator (Nov 16, 2013)

jomamma007 said:


> I went on because of low libido, sub-par erections, and mostly fatigue. TRT hasn't helped any of these facets so I don't really see a point... Maybe my issue is caused by something else, because my current levels look great...



If bringing your test, estro, SHGB, thyroid, etc etc into range didn't work then you're looking at 2 possibilities:
1. It's mental and I would suggest you stop crying and enjoy your life a little bit
2. "Normal" levels don't work for you so to hell with them. Throw in some Drostanolone @ double your test dose and adjust both together

Just get your head right (both of them) and when you find the girl you wanna have children with hop off until you get her pregnant then jump back on. Try a restart with HCG and clomid and just ride the clomid out until she's knocked up..that's what I would do

~Lupi


----------



## jomamma007 (Nov 16, 2013)

I appreciate the response. 
And I agree a lot is mental, but lacking energy when I want to go work out and having sub par lifts doesn't seem to just be in my head. And even when i masturbate my erections aren't great, plus im on cialis too! I think I'll get one more blood work done a full panel like the following, and if nothings wrong it's in my head.

Total Testosterone 
Free Testosterone
SHBG
DHT (gel users especially pay attention to this)
Estradiol (specify “sensitive” assay for males)
Prolactin
Cortisol
TSH
Free t4
Free t3
Rt3
Thyroid Antibodies
CBC
Comprehensive Metabolic Panel
Lipid Panel
PSA (age dependent)
IGF-1, 
Vitamin D
b-12
DHEA-s
Aldosterone
ACTH
Iron
TIBC
Ferritin

I started on 200mgs a week, put my total t around 1700. But my estrogen was sky high so I didn't really feel the benefits. I did feel awesome when I added masteron though, for the few weeks I was on it. But that could just be from the elevated DHT no?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 16, 2013)

Do you have pre-TRT numbers? If you don't want to be on TRT from this age, a restart can't hurt to try given where you're at now. There's no way to guess fertility and fertility is easier to recover than endogenous test production.


----------



## corvettels3 (Nov 18, 2013)

What are your stats brother?


----------



## jomamma007 (Nov 18, 2013)

~22
5'11
185
~9%


----------

